# Triangle Tail Chasers/Hooters



## Flash1

Hooters is combining thier annual tournament with our monthly TTC tournament on July 9th at Ancelet's Marina in Port Arthur under the Rainbow Bridge. This will be an open tournament to all and not just our club members as it will benefit the "Folds Of Honor" foundation. Will be a 2 man team "Texas Slam" format with 2 trout, 2 reds and 2 flounder making up the stringer. $100 team entry fee. 
1st place $1000
2nd place $500
3rd place $250
Also will have a rod/reel combo and prize package valued at over $400 for biggest trout, biggest red and biggest flounder. 
Food, drinks, door prizes and yes.... Hooter girls will be on hand...
Sponsorship opportunities also available.
Contact Michael Braxton at 409 670 2471


----------



## Swamp Root

Y'all need to come out and help a wonderful cause! Michael puts on a NO BS tournament and we always have a good time!


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~

Swamp Root said:


> Y'all need to come out and help a wonderful cause! Michael puts on a NO BS tournament and we always have a good time!


 X2 this will be a fun event!!


----------



## lwright

Do you need to be a member to fish this tourney?


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~

You do not have to be a member of the club to fish this one!!


----------



## Flash1

~BUCKSHOT~ said:


> You do not have to be a member of the club to fish this one!!


That's right. This is an OPEN tourney to benefit this great cause. We hope to draw a bunch of new teams to our club and make our monthly tournaments even better.


----------



## lwright

Sending my club papers in today but was wondering for a few others


----------



## Flash1

lwright said:


> Sending my club papers in today but was wondering for a few others


Glad to have you! Spread the word so we can make this thing as big as possible. Going to meet with the Hooters guys now to FINALLY finalize on the flyers/entry forms for this tourney so they will be out everywhere soon.


----------



## whistlingdixie

Thank Michael for doing a great job in getting this tourney set up. I would say we can try and hook you up with a hooters girl after the tourney but I think your wife may have them beat hahaha.


----------



## dukhunter

This is going to be a great tournament! It benefits a great cause.


----------



## Flash1

whistlingdixie said:


> Thank Michael for doing a great job in getting this tourney set up. I would say we can try and hook you up with a hooters girl after the tourney but I think your wife may have them beat hahaha.


She aint bad for a 32 year old with 2 kids!! Heck it's fun putting all this together in a twisted, aggravating kinda way! lol. Just got a call from the downtown Aquarium Restaraunt in Houston and they are donating us $1000 worth of vouchers to thier restaraunt/park... great place to bring the family by the way. It's coming together..


----------



## DSilva

SWEET DEAL!


----------



## sabine lake hustler

hope it has a better turn out than last year.


----------



## Flash1

sabine lake hustler said:


> hope it has a better turn out than last year.


 Dont know how many teams they had but that is why the new GM of Hooters came to me to join our tournament with thiers and run it in the same format that our club runs on already. He wants to turn the Hooters fishing name around. We have been having over 20 boats at our club events so I hope that number doubles since its an open tournament.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

Does an organizaiton like this exist for the Matagorda Bay systems? I love fishing the smaller club tournaments due to what a great time I always have, but at $3.50/ a gallon, Beaumont is a little out of my range


----------



## Flash1

Man I am not sure if you guys have a fishing club down that way or not.. Ours has done very well and is alot of fun especially for just starting out.


----------



## Flash1

Daley's Tackle shop, Premier Yamaha in Bmt., The Boat Ramp Marine, R-1 Bass in Bmt., Eaton Meats in Nederland and Ancelet's Marina all have entry forms ready to be picked up or just come by Hooter's Friday night the 8th at 7 for the Captain's Meeting to sign up. Folks can pre pay at Daley's and at Ancelet's.


----------



## sabineduckhunter

is capt. meeting mandatory fri. night? if not what time can you leave ramp and what time can you start fishing?


----------



## lwright

bump for Flash


----------



## Swamp Root

sabineduckhunter said:


> is capt. meeting mandatory fri. night? if not what time can you leave ramp and what time can you start fishing?


Flash must not be on here, but usually attendance at capt. meetings is usually encouraged but not required. Michael is VERY eager to have a good turnout for this thing, so if you will go to Triangletailchasers.com and get his number, I'm sure y'all can work something out.


----------



## lwright

Capt meeting at Hooters... who doesn't wanna be there for that?


----------



## Flash1

Your right about that SR. This is for a great cause so we want every team we can get in this thing. Folks can pre register at Daley's tackle shop, Ancelet's Marina and with me. Yall can reach me at 409 670 2471. Want everyone to remember that this and ALL other Triangle Tail Chasers events are non profit and all proceeds go back into the club to... this one happens to be for a charity so all proceeds will go to "Folds Of Honor".


----------



## Flash1

Captains meeting tonight at Hooters! Come get signed up!


----------

